# JD F525 18 h.p. Engine swap?



## montgomeryj1 (Apr 3, 2012)

So here is the deal, I have a 94 F525 with an 18 hor se kawasaki motor that is ticking BADLY. I'm trying to see what my options are. Be it rebuild, replace, or swap to something else. My local dealer said they don't make the engine or rebuild kits for it anymore. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the engine,along with the engine #s ? It will help,a lot.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

We had a JD F525 years ago & they're good mowers - but if my memory hasn't failed me, as I recalled the engine & transmssion were somehow an integrated unit which couldn't be seperated so repowering I don't think is an option.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

MBTRAC said:


> We had a JD F525 years ago & they're good mowers - but if my memory hasn't failed me, as I recalled the engine & transmssion were somehow an integrated unit which couldn't be seperated so repowering I don't think is an option.


I have one, the engine oil pan is the hydraulic reservoir! ~~ grnspot


----------

